# Who still makes 1" threaded suspension forks??



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

A friend has an early '90's ti frame with a worn out Judy XC. Does Marzocchi still do a 80mm travel 1-incher? What model was/is it?

If not who does do a 70-80mm fork with a one-inch threaded? 

thanx guys:thumbsup: 
Bigfoot


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

There's no such thing as a threaded steerer of any sort being made today.

Marzocchi is/was making the MX Comp in 1" threadless, and Pace also makes one.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> There's no such thing as a threaded steerer of any sort being made today.
> 
> Marzocchi is/was making the MX Comp in 1" threadless, and Pace also makes one.


marzocchi will also press a 1" steerer into the marathons.no qbp handy but doesnt rst still do threaded steeres?but who wants to run one of those


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

*Thanks...*



hollister said:


> but who wants to run one of those


He has a ti quill stem and a Chris King that's in excellent shape, and wants to keep 'em both. Sooooo.....


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Bigfoot said:


> He has a ti quill stem and a Chris King that's in excellent shape, and wants to keep 'em both. Sooooo.....


I think that the reference was to the RST fork. 

eBay is the other option. You should be able to find a NOS or slightly used fork.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

Bigfoot said:


> A friend has an early '90's ti frame with a worn out Judy XC. Does Marzocchi still do a 80mm travel 1-incher? What model was/is it?
> 
> If not who does do a 70-80mm fork with a one-inch threaded?
> 
> ...


 threaded is a problem. as said, marzocchi still makes 1" forks (MX only these days) & stocks 1" threaded steerers, so that's the cheaper option (they'll repress a steerer for about $80 once in a crown's lifetime- great for an older marathon or atom/Z2). 
last I heard, white brothers & pace did 'em in 1", but don't know about threaded.

ebay is a good option for a late 90's 'zoke Z2 w/ replaceable steerer (about $30 from marzocchi for a steel 1" steerer).


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

logbiter said:


> MX only these days.


got a marathon (1") for a customer last week.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

you can convert your king to threadless but the stem will have to go. a threaded steerer has to be steel.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*1" threaded steerer*


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Those threaded RST steerers will fit into the same crowns and adaptors that Marzocchi steerers will bolt into...FYI.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Bigfoot said:


> A friend has an early '90's ti frame with a worn out Judy XC. Does Marzocchi still do a 80mm travel 1-incher? What model was/is it?
> 
> If not who does do a 70-80mm fork with a one-inch threaded?
> 
> ...


You can get Magura forks with a one inch steerer. Not threaded though.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Get an Englund/Total Air kit for the Judy.


----------



## danoalb (Dec 19, 2005)

*Rst*



Bigfoot said:


> A friend has an early '90's ti frame with a worn out Judy XC. Does Marzocchi still do a 80mm travel 1-incher? What model was/is it?
> 
> If not who does do a 70-80mm fork with a one-inch threaded?
> 
> ...


RST makes a 1 inch threaded steerer fork in a couple of models. I have the Omega SL 100 mm fork with a 1 inch threaded steerer in the 160 mm length. Really not a bad fork at all, it has a push button lockout that works great. They are a little stiff but can take alot of abuse as I have found. Here is a link for what you need. You must buy the steerer seperate as they are removable. I wish more fork companys did this. It is quite strong. Well here are the links.

Fork> http://store.airbomb.com/ItemDesc.asp?IC=FK8052

Steerer> http://store.airbomb.com/Items.asp?Cc=869-T-356 Pick the one you need


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

logbiter said:


> threaded is a problem. as said, marzocchi still makes 1" forks (MX only these days) & stocks 1" threaded steerers, so that's the cheaper option (they'll repress a steerer for about $80 once in a crown's lifetime- great for an older marathon or atom/Z2).
> last I heard, white brothers & pace did 'em in 1", but don't know about threaded.
> 
> ebay is a good option for a late 90's 'zoke Z2 w/ replaceable steerer (about $30 from marzocchi for a steel 1" steerer).


I got one of said atom bombs with replacable steere on a project I just bought. The project is an xs buck shaver so it's unlikely anyone could use it as is. Nevertheless i won't be using it for the overhaul/rebuild so if anyone is interested in the fork give me a holler. I am looking to recoup some of the way too much money I paid for this project and/or trade for other parts I need.


----------



## vivalaveg (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a similar question about 1" threading....
Sorry I'm kind of new here and to be honest this is my very first post so go easy. 

I have a late 90's raleigh m20...which there seems to be very little info on in the forum..trust me I've searched and searched. I want to upgrade it, put decent (maybe rockshox) suspension on it. Convert it from atb to mtb. I know this probably isn't a wise decision but there's a sentimental relationship and I'd rather not replace the bike. 

Anyways, I realize I'll have to most likely replace the handle bars and stem if I want to replace the forks. 
Any suggestions on what parts to buy? Without spending an arm and a leg?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm not really clear on what you are trying to do. What's the difference between an ATB and MTB.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

vivalaveg said:


> I


It's not worth much but my suggestion would be to find something old and nice on Craigslist that you can take parts from or replace parts which are needed by sourcing them on eBay. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## vivalaveg (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks so much for your response!
my understanding of the difference between atb (all terrain bike) and mtb, is that atb can't handle quite as much as a mtb. The m20, being an atb, doesn't have any front or rear suspension, and I'm looking to change that. Other than that, I'm not too sure myself on specific differences.
I've been looking a lot on my local craigslist without much luck, but I'm definitely not going to give up on that route! 

I've found the SR Suntour CR-9 700c Black 1" 180mm Threaded, but not sure if it would fit the m20? And I don't want to take a $140 chance.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i would look for another bike on ebay. Used. Spend a bit more and get much more.


----------



## vivalaveg (Dec 29, 2012)

I know that would be logical, but like I said, its kind of a sentimental bike. And the way I see it, I can spend 400 for a new bike and get so so parts, or I can spend 400 and get better quality suspension for it because I've already upgraded some other aspects of the bike, and I really don't want to give up on my baby just yet. 
If I knew more about bikes and mechanics in general I feel like this would be a breeze finding a suspension fork that fit. Its still got the stock 1 1/8" Victor VP-H67 head set and hi-tensile steel, unicrown crown, and the fork rake is 1.54". If that info helps at all. 


I have no idea what I'm doing. haha. 
:madman:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Atb=mtb


----------



## vivalaveg (Dec 29, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> Atb=mtb


oh haha. either way, i'd like to get some decent suspension on it. its good on the trails, but tree roots are mini speed bumps of death without it.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

vivalaveg said:


> I have no idea what I'm doing.


Not trying to be rude at all, but you might be better off taking it to a qualified shop and having them sort it out for you.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

vivalaveg said:


> I know this probably isn't a wise decision but there's a sentimental relationship and I'd rather not replace the bike.
> ?


If you actually want to ride, why don't you keep your M20 as-is for sentimental reasons, and get a decent $400 craigslist bike -- you can pick up a quite nice 26" wheeled MTB for not a lot of coin. Maybe have a buddy that knows about bikes help you shop.


----------



## vivalaveg (Dec 29, 2012)

I just talked to a (seemingly) really knowledgeable bike shop owner on the phone. He said the problem with retrofitting an older frame for a suspension for is you lose a lot of control of the front of the bike. 
Considering now buying a decent frame & fork on ebay, putting all the parts from my M20 on it. But I have no clue where to start, what are good median bikes? I'm a tiny girl, about 5'4 100lbs, so I don't want a frame bigger than 15"
Any decent ones for suggestion?


Thanks so much again to everyone for your help.


----------



## redd4573 (Apr 15, 2012)

If that bike means that much to you do what I did, hang it on the wall and remember all the good times every time you walk past it, and go out and buy a better bike to enjoy and build new memories!


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Dec 30, 2012)

Ebay


----------

